# Your radio station playing German and Austrian composers



## jorgear (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello,

Here you can listen to this online radio station. All day playing classical music by the most important German and Austrian composers: Mozart, Händel, Haydn, Beethoven, Von Karajan... Enjoy the broadcast. You can also download the app to listen to it on your phone.

Regards and good listening!

www.classicsradio.mex.tl


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

What a dreadful idea - no Berlioz? 

I guess the message is that there isn't any need to go outside of the German-speaking world for high quality classical music ... but it isn't a message that I agree with


----------

